# DUCK CLUB MEMBERSHIP



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am looking for a club membership for the upcoming waterfowl season. If anyone has one for sale or knows where I might get one please let me know. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## springbowhunt (Sep 15, 2008)

I will sell you one on Farmington Bay Unit 1. kidding
Just getting this back to the top. I would also be interested.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Just curious how much you are willing to spend. In fact How much is anyone willing to spend to have a good hunting spot?


----------



## npete16 (Sep 10, 2017)

*Lakefront Duck Club Membership for Sale*

'Lakefront Duck Club' Membership For Sale to qualified buyer.
$60,000.00
Prospective member must have received no DWR citations, and must provide character references. Membership is contingent on approval of the board of directors.

If interested contact:
Clark Peterson
(801) 699-4555


----------

